

Still irresistible, a working-class hero's finest speech - dlayl
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/still-irresistible-a-workingclass-heros-finest-speech-2051285.html

======
3minus1
I disagree that this speech is super-relevant to today (at least the US). I
think if you ask most American's you'll find they hold to some version of
American dream, believing that they can improve their own circumstance's
through hard work, etc.

